# Any Interest in Scottish meet in 2017??



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2017)

I know i tried last year but nothing came of it as i had to many Jollies to attend to sort anything out in the end.

so anyone fancy it??

From May onward. 


I can arrange something for Tain as I'm rejoining this year, or if i can get a couple of mates to sign on again Nairn.

but if no one fancies coming to the sunny Highlands, plenty of Options central Scotland.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

Quite a busy year ahead Patrick but if date suited I would be up for it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes if it doesn't clash. Happy to travel anywhere...


----------



## IanG (Jan 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I know i tried last year but nothing came of it as i had to many Jollies to attend to sort anything out in the end.

so anyone fancy it??

From May onward. 


I can arrange something for Tain as I'm rejoining this year, or if i can get a couple of mates to sign on again Nairn.

but if no one fancies coming to the sunny Highlands, plenty of Options central Scotland.
		
Click to expand...


If the dates worked I'd be up for a visit to Nairn and/or Tain, and maybe the Boat on the way up or down.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 17, 2017)

Would love to get up to NE Scotland at some point.

I might struggle this year with St Andrews and a couple of family holidays already pencilled in.

Will keep an eye on...


----------



## ger147 (Jan 17, 2017)

Up for a meet somewhere if dates suit.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 17, 2017)

Yep :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2017)

Dates permitting then yes, needs someone taking the bull by the horns normally. 

Can I suggest an invasion of Toads gaffe? Blairgowrie is class.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2017)

Am interested in playing but not organising anything this year. Will keep an eye on this thread and depending on dates/venue etc would be interested. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm up for it in theory but depends on dates and fitting it around moving house if/when that happens!


----------



## MC72 (Jan 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Dates permitting then yes, needs someone taking the bull by the horns normally. 

Can I suggest an invasion of Toads gaffe? Blairgowrie is class.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that Blairgowrie has a great setup for a group outing. I've been there the last 2yrs in July when the weathers been......terrible. Perthshire is very green for a reason. 

I would be up for an outing depending on dates.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

Val said:



			Dates permitting then yes, needs someone taking the bull by the horns normally. 

Can I suggest an invasion of Toads gaffe? Blairgowrie is class.
		
Click to expand...

Great shout Val, then finish the night  in the famous cartwheel inn:whoo:


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep. Dates permitting, of course. 

Blairgowrie is a good shout. Never had the pleasure...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Patrick, me and williep would be interested in playing Blairgowrie :thup:


----------



## stirry (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi.. yes I would be up for the meet, I have no played in any of the forum meets yet and fine to travel. :swing:


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 18, 2017)

Dates and venue permitting I'm up for it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Patrick, me and williep would be interested in playing Blairgowrie :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good for you, you can organise it then


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			good for you, you can organise it then
		
Click to expand...

Why ? you started it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Why ? you started it.
		
Click to expand...

because its about time you did some organising


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			because its about time you did some organising
		
Click to expand...

I'm only a humble follower, oh great one :smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm only a humble follower, oh great one :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

about time you pulled your Weight then


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2017)

I wouldn't travel to Nairn it vastly overrated or so Jacko says


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 18, 2017)

Holidaying in Scotland this year so could be up for it .


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			I wouldn't travel to Nairn it vastly overrated or so Jacko says

Click to expand...

The Craw thought so too, they have a lot in common:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm up for this, willing to travel aswell! I could always get something sorted at Broomieknowe if needed but would rather somewhere different &#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			about time you pulled your Weight then
		
Click to expand...

I don't have the skill or patience to organise my sock drawer, never mind a forum meet. 
But I'm quite sure that if you don't fancy the task, some other kind forum member will hopefully volunteer.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			The Craw thought so too, they have a lot in common:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So i hear :rofl:, Nairn was a cracking trip ,drove thru a snow blizzard to get there and considering it was mid april the course was superb, loved it. My mates still go on about how good it was when they played the Kings Trophy in the summer


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			So i hear :rofl:, Nairn was a cracking trip ,drove thru a snow blizzard to get there and considering it was mid april the course was superb, loved it. My mates still go on about how good it was when they played the Kings Trophy in the summer
		
Click to expand...

Nothing beats walking down the first sheltering your face from hail stones :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2017)

This all sounds great, but has anyone actually volunteered to organise it?  It looked like it in the first post but maybe not now.

I'd be up for a meet if dates work.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			This all sounds great, but has anyone actually volunteered to organise it?  It looked like it in the first post but maybe not now.

I'd be up for a meet if dates work.
		
Click to expand...

what i said was "i could organise something at Nairn or Tain"


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 18, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what i said was "i could organise something at Nairn or Tain"
		
Click to expand...

Make it happen! &#128526;


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 18, 2017)

InterestedinFife


----------



## Simbo (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't be up for this aswell, same as most though, date depending.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2017)

How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2017)

Val said:



			Nothing beats walking down the first sheltering your face from hail stones :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And your ears for the drive there and back


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			And your ears for the drive there and back 

Click to expand...

Yours or mine noisy boy? :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.:thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.
		
Click to expand...

Very good shout


----------



## IanG (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be up for that too


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2017)

There's quite a few forummers who are members of other James Braid course , and can get reciprocals.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			How about paying Scotscraig a visit in their bicentenary year? 

I don't mind organising.
		
Click to expand...

good shout Jim, no reason why we couldn't have something else as well. I'm still happy to sort something for Tain Or Nairn as well.


----------



## IanG (Jan 19, 2017)

Just noted Scotscraig has a Gents  Open on Saturday the 13th of May Â£22 which might be an cheap vehicle to have a meet there ? 

No use for Karen of course - made me realise there are, as far as I know, no mixed singles opens.

I'm still up for something Nairn/Tain based too if numbers allow.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 19, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			good shout Jim, no reason why we couldn't have something else as well. I'm still happy to sort something for Tain Or Nairn as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'd be up for both too. I'm happy to kick off and make enquiries about a group booking at Scotscraig. A weekend in May feels like a good timeframe.

Is SteveK paying attention to this thread, I wonder? Steve, any tips for visiting groups, times available, times to avoid etc.?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2017)

IanG said:



			Just noted Scotscraig has a Gents  Open on Saturday the 13th of May Â£22 which might be an cheap vehicle to have a meet there ? 

No use for Karen of course - made me realise there are, as far as I know, no mixed singles opens.

I'm still up for something Nairn/Tain based too if numbers allow.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be interested in playing an open more a social get together and a laugh TBH, i play enough comps up here



Jimaroid said:



			Yep, I'd be up for both too. I'm happy to kick off and make enquiries about a group booking at Scotscraig. A weekend in May feels like a good timeframe.

Is SteveK paying attention to this thread, I wonder? Steve, any tips for visiting groups, times available, times to avoid etc.?
		
Click to expand...

OK jim, fire away. i will maybe look at the tail end of the year, Nairn is usually in pretty good condition up until Oct. plus we have the British boys champs in Aug so may be best after then anyway.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking online at the fixture list Jim May is busy but on a sunday from 2.30 till 4.30 they do a 4 ball for Â£140 either that or its Â£85 a round which i couldn't believe when i saw it myself  the 7th,14th and 21st has the most times available.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 19, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Looking online at the fixture list Jim May is busy but on a sunday from 2.30 till 4.30 they do a 4 ball for Â£140 either that or its Â£85 a round which i couldn't believe when i saw it myself  the 7th,14th and 21st has the most times available.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers! Yes, looks a good deal just after your open. Have left an enquiry and am waiting to hear back now.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 22, 2017)

Had thought about one for my place too, depending on the calendar.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd be interested in a game if we move to Dundee this summer as it would give me a chance to meet some folks. 
We probably wouldn't be over til july though so I will keep an eye on games etc if that's ok. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep, bang up for another Scottish meet.

Have only played Scotcraig whilst if was completely frozen so would love to play it again.


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 22, 2017)

would be interested in something depending on dates


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd be up for a game also if dates suit. I'm also up for organising a day at Largs if you's fancy a trip west.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 22, 2017)

Andy said:



			I'd be up for a game also if dates suit. I'm also up for organising a day at Largs if you's fancy a trip west.
		
Click to expand...

Andy I'd be up for a game at Largs played it May last year in GIS event and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Andy I'd be up for a game at Largs played it May last year in GIS event and really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Kenny, once the better weather and fixtures are out I'll post some dates.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 22, 2017)

Andy said:



			No worries Kenny, once the better weather and fixtures are out I'll post some dates.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mind yer laser &#128513; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2017)

Here we are then: Scotscraig - Sunday May 21st


----------

